# average price for coyote



## cornish679

*re*

ttt


----------



## proskinnertts

I charge $1100 habitat base included.


----------



## crutchracing

My coyote was 500. with the mouth open.


----------



## JerseyJays

i charge $800 + base/habitat +optional $200 for open mouth + tax


----------



## GrooGrux

I charge $600 for a LS closed mouth. $675 for open mouth. Base & habitat extra.


----------



## cornish679

*re*

thanks


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

I think you will probably find prices all over the board. The main suggestion I would have, is look at examples and talk with several different shops, before making a decision on who to use. Cheaper usually isn't better, but expensive doesn't guarantee quality either. 

In my shop I get $575.00, plus the price of any base you may choose.


----------



## drptinesbutkus

N.Y $775 full mount Bob Gatto is very good


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

I tried answering this the other day, but for whatever reason my reply was never posted. Prices will be all over the board. The main thing I would advise, is that many taxidermists struggle with capturing the "look" of predators. Look at several examples of coyote mounts in different shops, and see if they look alive to you. In my shop I get $575, and the average oak or walnut base with habitat runs about $100.


----------



## dogwalker

That one of the yote getting ready to pounce is absolutely awesome!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

thanx, its always been one of my favorites.


----------



## OHIOBUCK

TimberlandTaxi said:


> thanx, its always been one of my favorites.


Speeking of pouncing mounts, when will my mount be done?


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

OHIOBUCK said:


> Speeking of pouncing mounts, when will my mount be done?


Well, I guess that depends on who I'm talking to. LOL :wink:


----------



## OHIOBUCK

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Well, I guess that depends on who I'm talking to. LOL :wink:


Your talking to Steve from wheeling that sent you a bowkill yote in nov.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

OHIO BUCK, here's a sneak peek of your coyote. I'll try to get it crated this week, and get you a shipping estimate.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Cole is that a stock form or is it altered? Again all I can say is awesome work.:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## OHIOBUCK

Thanks for the sneek peek cole. That looks great! Send me a pm when you're ready.


----------



## OHIOBUCK

I can't believe you posted my baby over exposed like that...












He really looks good , great job cole!!!


----------



## Dbyrum72

*western ky*

i charge 350


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

GenesisAlpha said:


> Cole is that a stock form or is it altered? Again all I can say is awesome work.:thumbs_up
> 
> Bob



It is an altered form from Research manikins. The original form is pouncing straight ahead. You will notice OHIO's is twisting the opposite direction as the first one. That wasn't on purpose, but I noticed it when re-sizing the photos. :smile: Thanks for the compliments, glad you guys like them.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

OHIOBUCK said:


> I can't believe you posted my baby over exposed like that...


I'm not a photographer, I'm a taxidermist.


----------



## mmtcougar

I charge $975 w/simple base included, more elaborate bases are extra, open mouth $200 extra.


----------

